# Jingles you cant get out of your  head



## Desolater66 (Sep 22, 2008)

There everywhere, there annoying and worst of all almost unforgettable. I wouldent be suprised if there the cause of so many crimes.

Talk about the commercial jingle sings or phrases you just cant get out of your head


----------



## Linzys (Sep 23, 2008)

Free credit report dot com....


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 23, 2008)

Five

Five dollar

Five dollar footlongs~


'Nuff said.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 23, 2008)

Part of an alternative to Jingle Bells that we made up for Christmas a couple of years ago:

_Going down a slope
On a giant pair of skis,
Screaming all the way,
Crashing into trees~_

And then we abandoned it and made up a song about shooting Barney.

It was fun :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 23, 2008)

_Give me a break, give me a break!!
Give me a break of a
KIT-KAT BAR!_
Yes I still remember that. And Linzys and Zora posted the other ones.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 23, 2008)

ITRAVEL2000.COM!
Call 1-866-WOW-DEAL, And get away for less
1-866-WOW-DEAL!

:D


----------



## Dinru (Sep 23, 2008)

It is as Linzys said.

_F to the R to the E to the E to the C to the R to the E-D-I-T RE to the PORT to the DOT to the COM, c'mon everybody grab your bike and sing along, it's easy!_


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 23, 2008)

F R E E THAT SPELLS FREE, CREDIT REPORT DOT COM BAAYBEEE~


I love that one.  My mom tried to kill me for singing it.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 23, 2008)

HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON
HEAD ON

Not really a jingle but still.

Oh, and the Five Dollar Footlong one.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 23, 2008)

When I say Hillshire, you say Farm! Hillshire! FARM! *GO MEAT*!


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 23, 2008)

All the Free credit report ones...I have to change the station every time I hear a variant of it!


----------



## Alexi (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate the old Free Credit Report.com commercial, with that douche talking about his credit score, and those women in the background singing FREECREDITREPORTDOTCOOOOOM. But I like the new ones! <3

Also...

Slinky
Jitterbug
Five Dollar Footlongs~
And others that I can't remember. As a survival tactic.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 23, 2008)

_Hoooooot Pocket!
_


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 23, 2008)

Alexi said:


> I hate the old Free Credit Report.com commercial, with that douche talking about his credit score, and those women in the background singing FREECREDITREPORTDOTCOOOOOM. But I like the new ones! <3
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


JITTERBUG
JITTERBUG
JITTERBUG
JITTERBUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG!


----------



## Alexi (Sep 23, 2008)

D: Dammit, you got it stuck in my head! Gah! *headdesk*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 23, 2008)

REEEEEEEED ROBIN,
YUUUUUUMMMMM!


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 23, 2008)

0800 00 1066. That Hastings thing. Urg. Its in my head.


----------



## DeadAccount (Sep 23, 2008)

HASTINGS DIRECT

I THOUGHT I GOT AWAY FROM 1066 WHEN I GOT AWAY FROM FIRST YEAR. CLEARLY NOT.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Sep 23, 2008)

Renteura said:


> HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
> HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
> HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
> HEAD ON, APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD
> ...


You missed a bit.

Oh and HI I'M BARRY SCOTT!


----------



## Seritinajii (Sep 24, 2008)

Eight hundred five eight eight, sixteen hundred EMPIRE! today.

That's been in my memory for a while.


----------



## Icalasari (Sep 26, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> Eight hundred five eight eight, sixteen hundred EMPIRE! today.
> 
> That's been in my memory for a while.


Holy shit I forgot all about that!


----------



## Ayame (Oct 5, 2008)

Key's, Key's, Key's, Key's on Van Ives.

And, not really a jingle but, "You're killing me Larry!"
And "Sit and Sleep will beat everyone's advertised price or your mattress is FREE!"


----------



## ZimD (Oct 8, 2008)

Seven seven three, two oh two! (beep beep beep beep) Luunaa.


----------



## Lili (Oct 9, 2008)

I forgot most of it but I can remember this..

CALL 1-800 GENERAL NOW!

WHY do I love that commercial?


----------



## Alexi (Oct 9, 2008)

Stanley Steamer makes your house cleaner~

I missed the old SS jingle..D:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 9, 2008)

Seritinajii said:


> Eight hundred five eight eight, sixteen hundred EMPIRE! today.
> 
> That's been in my memory for a while.


Methinks it is:

_~One eight hundred five eight eight, *two three hundred,* Empire!_

Yes, freecreditreport.com commercials D:

_~When you're a rock star
You get to party hard
Champagne and caviare
Decked-out exotic cars
It's just how I thought it'd be
'Cept the party's not for me
'Cause some punk opened a credit card with my I.D.
(Free what?)
Free Credit. Report Dot Com
That's the site I'm getting on when I go home
(Something something something)
Send e-mail alerts,
Now I'm findin' out how bad reality hurts_


----------



## Dinru (Oct 9, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Methinks it is:
> 
> _~One eight hundred five eight eight, *two three hundred,* Empire!_
> 
> ...


That's how it goes.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Oct 9, 2008)

U SWITCH DOT COOOOOM

oh man that never gets old


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 10, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Seven seven three, two oh two! (beep beep beep beep) Luunaa.


 THOSE COMMERCIALS MAKE ME WANT TO STAB SOMETHING KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT WITH FIIIRE ><

Yeah. One of my least favorite commercials right there ><


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 11, 2008)

That flea market Montgomery commercial. It's just like, it's just like a mini mall.

And of course, those free credit report dot com commercials. They always get stuck in my head. But they're totally awesome. So I don't mind.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 12, 2008)

Red Bull said:


> That flea market Montgomery commercial. It's just like, it's just like a mini mall.


That. 

Is the greatest thing I have seen in a while. 

And now I really _can't_ get it out of my head. xD


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 12, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> That.
> 
> Is the greatest thing I have seen in a while.
> 
> And now I really _can't_ get it out of my head. xD


Hahaha. I know! That's what happened to _me_.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 12, 2008)

It's GEMS!
G-
G-
G-
GEMS


----------



## ZimD (Oct 13, 2008)

That salad rocks! The best! Make it easy at your desk! It's second to none! Just add lettuce and you're done! That's crazy girl! I swear, there is so much stuff in there!

and I forgot the rest D=


----------



## Alexi (Oct 13, 2008)

^ Reminds me of a Hillshire Farms commercial. O.o


----------

